# Hunting Packs



## Dakotadrifter (Sep 12, 2007)

THere was a discussion on the old forum about which hunt pack was good, better, best.....ect. I just got back from the archery elk hunt(skunked) and used the Eberlestock J107. Great pack...comfortable with lots of room and expandable. It has deep pockets for spotting scope/tripod. ect. It has a hydration pocket in the main pack and the detachable fanny pack. The main complaint I had was not enough 'little' pockets....for smaller stuff that you can get to right away. You basically have to stuff it into a larger pocket or the main pack and hope it doesn't shuffle to the bottom as you hike. Just an FYI for those looking for packs. Overall, I liked it and it was comfortable on my back all day long.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the same complaint with some of my larger packs. My solution is to organize everything into small mesh bags with draw strings. I keep knives and sharpeners in one, MSR stove and fuel in another, scents etc... in another etc.... I have been doing this for years and prefer it. I can transfer certain things to smaller packs for day hikes or to other packs for non hunting excursions in a jiff. I have a Kelty 4200 that I lose stuff in all the time because there are too many pockets! It doesn't get used much anymore. :?


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering.... What type of pack do people use to pack out there boned out animal? I have always been close enough to get to an ATV or pick up. :?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I plan on being at least 3 miles from an ATV of truck, so this is what I will be packing out my elk with this year:

http://www.whitebuffalooutdoors.com/bac ... rdbull.php

I am selling my Grand Caribou because it's more suited to deer hunting, which I do very little of. This pack will fit an entire quarter, if I need it to.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I use a Badlands 2800; but have a pack frame back at camp, 1st load out with the 2800 then bring the packframe.

For organization issues of small items= Ziplock baggies solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Zip lock baggies are noisy. :wink:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> for organization issues of small items= Ziplock baggies solve a lot of problems.


how many baggies can you tie on your back? :lol: :lol:

seriously I have the badlands 2800


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Both pack's look like good equipment. Maybe I'll put one on my x-mas list! I'll have to do some more comparing.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Badlands*

I'm of the less prepared type than some on the forum, who are less than satisfied unless their pack weighs enough to herniate two lumbar discs and contains enough gear to bivouac the mongol hoarde for at least than 4 days. I like to travel light, with enough emergency supplies to last me a couple days in a pinch as well as my typical hunting equipment:

Compact Hatchet
Saw
Field Dressing Supplies
Windproof Lighter & Matches
Knife
GPS and Compass
Raingear
Food
Handgun/Ammo
Calls
Camera

For half-day hikes all that fits in a Badlands Monster leaving a little extra space for other items. Of course you get no support for packing something out and must resort to the throw it over your shoulder method which works fine for me given reasonable distances. For longer trips, the Badlands 2200 gets my vote. I will state that I rarely pack into a base camp, so this is for all-day hunting with a return to my vehicle at night. The 2200 gets used much less often than my Monster.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

I have used both external frame packs and internal frame packs to haul out elk. The external frame are nice because, depending on the design, not as much of the pack touches your back/low back. Instead, mesh that is stretched tight makes contact which keeps your back cooler than an internal frame. If you go with the external frame, consider one with a freighter shelf to make sure the weight of the meat doesn't rip out your pack seams. (See Cabela's Alaskan Outfitter frame pack for a visual of what I mean.) Internal frame packs are great because you can really cinch the load down inside the pack, and then cinch yourself to the pack!! They are lower profile, but do get your back more sweaty. Either way, I hope you are packing out your trophy this year!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> My solution is to organize everything into small mesh bags with draw strings.


Where do you get your small mesh bags? What kind of bags are they? I like that idea.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually get them at REI or Kirkhams. They work great, Just make sure you put scents, lotions, and repellents in plastic bags first, they can be messy. Some stuff I put in bags made from ripstop or nylon...The stuff with points or small wirey pieces.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you guys actually feel like the price tag on those Badlands are worth it?? I have been looking at them for the past couple years & cant bring myself to spend 200-300 bucks for a bag that looks exactly like my 40-80 dollar Fieldline packs with the exact same features. What benefits do they have over the others? (other than the name ?)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

For one, They have a lifetime, no questions asked warranty. They are more comfortable than any other pack I have worn. And they are local, so If I need service, I can drop it off personally.

I have never worn or seen a 40 dollar pack that I would waste my money on. Unless it was for my daughter for school books.  :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Badlands*

Several benefits I've noticed.

1) The packs are made from a 3-layer material that combines a waterproof membrane, some tough nylon, and an outer shell of quiet fabric that is fleecy enough to stop noise but still be scratch resistant.
2) The frame is aircraft aluminum, which makes for a very high quality, rigid pack foundation.
3) The triple stitching is an aramid thread, making for very strong seams but low bulk. This method is equivalent to 100+ pound monofilament. Most models also use a kevlar backing in areas of high stress.
4) The padded areas like shoulder and waist straps us memory foam, which conforms to your body and absorbs shock much better than cheap foams.

Add all those factors up and you wind up with a long-lasting, load-bearing, comfortable, waterproof pack. The bottom line is that you should get what works for you. If the above features aren't things you get value from or worry about, then you're spending on unwanted features. If they do matter, you won't find those materials or benefits on packs in the price range you mention.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

You two just told me about 10x more than the guy trying to sell me one could. i asked him the question "what makes this a better pack then any of the others" & all he could say is "these are for serious hunters". Now that I know a little more about them it doesnt sound like such a bad deal. 

I actually left a granola bar in one of the pockets in my pack after last season, & a **** mouse ate through the side of it during the winter. Sounds like if it was a badlands, they would have fixed it!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> For one, They have a lifetime, no questions asked warranty. They are more comfortable than any other pack I have worn.


I can vouch for this also. I've not worn one this year hunting but I've worn several of their different bags while up scouting for deer with a friend of mine. He's been in good with their reps and has been able to purchase several of their bags through his internet company. I can say they're quite easily the most comfortable packs I've ever worn and if I could afford one, there just wouldn't be another choice. All the pocket options, different ways of storage access, the guarantee, versatility with regard to separating the main pack to fit what you need for that part of the day (daypack, waist pack, freighter meat frame, whole combined large pack) the fabric is quiet, low nap so you're not going to be picking out stickers all day, most of them are hydration compatible, and although they're pricy.... if you ruin one and they've changed or upgraded the bag, usually you'll get the newer version without paying more. They're a great company to deal with and are run by hunters so they know what will help and what won't in a pack. The guy was right in that they're packs tailored specifically to hunters but there is a lot more to them than that. With all the room in these packs, they're just as good for a midsummer backpacking trip as they are for late season DIY camp hunts and the way the load is balanced on you thanks to the organization of the storage compartments along with the various straps and support belts makes these comfortable to use any time you have to haul anything around, where ever you're at.

Stevo, get with my buddy Isaac in the DMV call center downstairs here at work.... he's the one I've packed food, spotting scopes and whatever else in for and his packs were the ones I used. He also gave me a badlands catalog I can let ya look at too.... has their newest line of packs in there along with specs on them storagewise so it might be something for you to check out.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riley, 
Sounds like Isaac has converted you to a spokesman :lol: . just kidding . Seriously, thanks for the info guys 

Yea, I have been thinking about one for a LONNNG time , But with the price , there just seems like more I want instead. I have to stop & look at them every time I go to Sportsmans, & ive actually had one in the cart about 5 or 6 times, But always put it back before going to the check stand. I guess the only people I have ever talked to about them are people trying to sell me one, never somebody that actually uses one. I like the size of the 2800 pack(checked out their website) Ill have to go check them out again. I havent had any trouble with the feel of my Fieldlines & my pack is almost identical to that 2200, But that guarantee would be a nice thing to have


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> For one, They have a lifetime, no questions asked warranty. They are more comfortable than any other pack I have worn. And they are local, so If I need service, I can drop it off personally.
> 
> I have never worn or seen a 40 dollar pack that I would waste my money on. Unless it was for my daughter for school books.  :shock:


+1 quality is better than cheap. but most things are made cheap.

I use the day pack and 2800 both are very nice. I also bought a water bladder that works in both packs.


----------



## Knowlton (Sep 19, 2007)

Eberlestock, Eberlestock, Eberlestock. I am a competition shooter (biathlon) and I have given my Eberlestock's grief to say the least. I have used the badlands as well and they are POS's compared to the Eberlestock's.

Sure, they have a lifetime warranty, but who wants to be sending their pack's in every year? I had zippers break constantly on my Badlands packs.

Thumbs down!


----------



## T Abbot (Sep 8, 2007)

I've owned em all and my money's on the Badlands.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

fatbass said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


+1000 on the CR bags.
Excellent storage for your optics, cameras, etc..., as well as organizing everything else in your bag. I don't drink Crown too often, but my friend sure likes it. I have about 90 of the varios sizes of bags to prove it. 
Keep sippin away there Porklo :!:


----------

